# how much weight gain between 2 and 3 years old?



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

between 0 and 1, DD gained 13.5 pounds (from 7.5 pounds to 21). between 1 and 2, DD gained 6 pounds (went from 21 to 27). i guess i figured she would gain less this year, but in 3 months, she has gained almost 3 pounds!

i'm guessing it will level off. she probably won't weigh 39 pounds at the end of the year. so she's likely to be in a huge growth spurt right now, perhaps explaining why she is sleeping like crap and being more difficult than usual









anyway, i was just wondering what a typical gain is between ages 2 and 3.


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

Well, I don't know what's typical, but.....
DS gained 15 lbs in his first year (10.1 to 25.6); 4 lbs from 1 to 2 (to 29.8 lbs); and from 24 mos to now, 32.5 mos, has gained 4 lbs (now 33 lbs). Most of what he gained was in the first couple months ....he weighed 32 lbs by March.


----------



## franklinmarxmom (Nov 29, 2007)

I don't know exactly what's normal, but I can tell you our experience with a pretty average-sized DS.

He was 6 lbs 13oz @ birth, and 20 lbs. @ one year. He was 29 lbs. @ two years. At 2 years and 3 months, he was 32 lbs. I was getting nervous, like you, because he was really packing on the pounds and starting to get a bit chunky. He's always been a hearty eater!

Now, at 2 years and 7 months, he's still 32 lbs. But he's not chunky anymore--he's just grown and it stretched out all over him.

For him, he put on a lot of weight early in the year and then slowed down.


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks!

seems like from these replies, it seems it is pretty normal for them to "pack it on" during a short period and then level off. maybe the beginning of the third year is a big growth spurt time for lots of kids?!


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

The rule of thumb that I've always heard is that babies triple their birth weight in the first year or so, and then add roughly five pounds a year from there. Of course, genetic and environmental factors play into this, and not all babies slow their growth at the same time, but it gives a general idea of what to expect. The five pounds a year has been pretty
accurate for us, though not exact. Our kids are coming up a bit short of that.

Also, children grow fastest in the spring. So it's not surprising that you recently saw a burst of growth. Kids tend to gain weight, then height too. Rapid weight gain can indicate that a burst in height is coming.


----------

